# JVC HD550 with Wilsonart Laminate



## Vandam (Jan 14, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

My first post, and I'm very happy to be part of this forum. Thanks in advance to all for their input and shared knowledge.

I placed an order for a JVC HD550(RS15) this afternoon, and it should be in tomorrow. I'm very excited and can't wait to unbox and get it fired up. This is my first projector and I am a little intimidated to say the least. I agonized for a long time on which projector to get and finally said enough...the HD550 it is.

I am hoping to set it up in a temporary fashion first so I can play around with the throw distance, screen size etc. I am going to follow the DIY route and make my own Wilsonart DW laminate screen. I'll decide on the finished size once I play a bit and get comfortable with the JVC's strengths and weaknesses.

Please forgive me in advance as I am sure that I will have a huge amount of questions in the near future. I am a bit of a photo bug and will post pictures as my projector adventure begins and as it progresses.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

There's a wealth of information on Designer White over in the diy screen forums if you need any help with that. :T Welcome! :wave:


----------



## Vandam (Jan 14, 2010)

A few unboxing pictures:


































































More to follow once I can figure out how to post screenshots that actually look half decent.


----------



## Vandam (Jan 14, 2010)

Apparently I am doing something wrong. My pictures are not showing up above, althought they did show up in my post preview...hmmmm.

Any ideas as to what I may be doing wrong?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Throw a few more posts up and you'll be able to.  You need 5 posts to post pictures.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice projector!!! :T


----------



## Vandam (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks for doing that Mechman, I appreciate it. (post #4 )


----------



## Vandam (Jan 14, 2010)

I picked up my DW laminate on Friday, and will be planning the build over the next week or so. I am not the handiest of fellows when it comes to wood and glue so I am hoping to have my Dad give me a hand.

Any thoughts on using wood vs. an aluminum frame? The aluminum would be easier to build I think, but I am concerned with how the laminate is going adhere to the frame. At least with the wood, I know the laminate adhesive will keep it together. I also have a concern that using an outer frame assembly will allow the laminate to 'bulge' in the middle slightly since it won't be bonded to anything hard.

PS...the sheet I picked of DW I picked up ocally was 5' x 12'. That was fun getting into the car. It was rolled into an 18" width but it still took some work to get it in without a few four letter words. :rant:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

How big of a screen? There seems to be a surge lately for a firm backing of 1/4" plywood. I did the 1X4 frame myself and had no trouble whatsoever. And I knew absolutely zero about laminates at the time. I am pretty handy though. There are some pics of my frame over in the laminate thread in the screen section.


----------



## Vandam (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi Mechman,

I think that I have settled on a 120" diagonal screen. I have a couple of wall sconces 107" apart on my projection wall that I need to fit the screen between. The maximum 16:9 screen I can comfortably fit is around 120 inch diagonal. I have the HD550 projecting on the light 'taupe' wall at this time and I am happy with the size and the image. I can only assume that the DW image will be that much better!

My room stats are as follows:

Ambient light controllable (100%)
15 foot wide by 23 foot long by 8 foot ceiling height.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

120" is already getting on the large size for that space so that will be fine. With a 23' length your front row seating will still be only about 14' from the screen Ideally your back seats need to be at least 3' from the rear wall.


----------



## TKNice (Jun 3, 2009)

Vandam said:


> I picked up my DW laminate on Friday, and will be planning the build over the next week or so. I am not the handiest of fellows when it comes to wood and glue so I am hoping to have my Dad give me a hand.
> 
> Any thoughts on using wood vs. an aluminum frame? The aluminum would be easier to build I think, but I am concerned with how the laminate is going adhere to the frame. At least with the wood, I know the laminate adhesive will keep it together. I also have a concern that using an outer frame assembly will allow the laminate to 'bulge' in the middle slightly since it won't be bonded to anything hard.
> 
> PS...the sheet I picked of DW I picked up ocally was 5' x 12'. That was fun getting into the car. It was rolled into an 18" width but it still took some work to get it in without a few four letter words. :rant:


I have a 130" aluminum frame with wilsonart laminate and it's working great. I cut the laminate to fit perfectly in the frame and then used the heaviest velcro I could find from Home Depot. I only did the sides--just a single strip up each side. I do have a slight 'curve' inward at around 6" from the top and the bottom that you can't see at all from straight on--only from the sides. This can easily be fixed by cutting a few thin scripts of wood (maybe 1/4" thick or so) and placing them in the frame from behind to keep the laminate tight against the front. 

I've Been to lazy to measure, find, and cut them so far.


----------

